# How do you describe your viewing experience?



## ArtificialTheory (Feb 11, 2013)

Just wondering how different groups perceive different...realities? Just describe your impression of the image in a paragraph or so :|


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

ArtificialTheory said:


> Just wondering how different groups perceive different...realities? Just describe your impression of the image in a paragraph or so :|


A paragraph?! It's a frickin' bridge!

:laughing: That is a beautiful scene though. Contrast of light and dark to its awesome maximum.


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

The lights on the water really struck out at me. Then I noticed the two towers of the bridge and the lights kind of looked like a smiley face. Then I saw the lights of the city to the left which reminded me of the milkyway galaxy. Then my eyes moved to the dark sky. Then I had one last look at the total image and was done.


----------



## Iridescent (Dec 30, 2011)

The reflection of the lights against the water almost looks like a line of miniature sailboats, the crappy kind made out of paper. The lights in the background look nice, but I wonder if the photographer had thought to use bokeh. It could have made the effect better. The tallest bits making up the bridge resemble lighthouses, too bad the majority of the lights, if they really were sailboats, look like they're about to crash into the rightmost one. I like the trees in the foreground. They almost look like the edge of a forest.

That's about it.


----------



## Melfina (Feb 5, 2013)

My eyes start at the bottom and sort of "lift" up towards the fading trails in the background. Since it is a realistic photo, my mind wants to breathe fantasy into it. I try to imagine it more like Tron...maybe even giving the electricity a sense of emotion and intelligence. Do the lights feel when they are looked upon? Do they want us to notice them dancing in silence?
Then once I've exhausted the fantasy more I bring it back to reality and wonder when it was taken. What city is it...is it photoshopped...how many people could potentially be in this...did the guy get paid to take this photo? Why am I assuming it was a guy...

Just stuff like that. I like to turn things around and around in my mind like a rock tumbler.


----------



## ArtificialTheory (Feb 11, 2013)

Fat Bozo said:


> A paragraph?! It's a frickin' bridge!
> 
> :laughing: That is a beautiful scene though. Contrast of light and dark to its awesome maximum.


I wrote "in a paragraph or so" as a disclaimer. If you end up doing more work than you should for my humble sake, then that's your problem 



Melfina said:


> My eyes start at the bottom and sort of "lift" up towards the fading trails in the background. Since it is a realistic photo, my mind wants to breathe fantasy into it. I try to imagine it more like Tron...maybe even giving the electricity a sense of emotion and intelligence. Do the lights feel when they are looked upon? Do they want us to notice them dancing in silence?
> Then once I've exhausted the fantasy more I bring it back to reality and wonder when it was taken. What city is it...is it photoshopped...how many people could potentially be in this...did the guy get paid to take this photo? Why am I assuming it was a guy...
> 
> Just stuff like that. I like to turn things around and around in my mind like a rock tumbler.


Dat FE.


----------



## Melfina (Feb 5, 2013)

Heck yeah it is.


----------



## seeg (Jan 7, 2010)

Melfina said:


> My eyes start at the bottom and sort of "lift" up towards the fading trails in the background. Since it is a realistic photo, my mind wants to breathe fantasy into it. I try to imagine it more like Tron...maybe even giving the electricity a sense of emotion and intelligence. Do the lights feel when they are looked upon? Do they want us to notice them dancing in silence?
> Then once I've exhausted the fantasy more I bring it back to reality and wonder when it was taken. What city is it...is it photoshopped...how many people could potentially be in this...did the guy get paid to take this photo? Why am I assuming it was a guy...
> 
> Just stuff like that. I like to turn things around and around in my mind like a rock tumbler.


Damn, I'm glad I'm ISTP! Being INFJ sounds complicated!

I see the bridge lighting first. I think the contrast between light and dark looks amazing. Then I notice the bridge itself which is impressive, as is the reflection of it in the water. The city in the background is nice, but I can't be bothered to really focus on it - it sort of all just blurs away into the distance and I don't really care (apart from that blue light, what is it? A stadium maybe?). I also noticed the drifting marks in the sky which are interesting (as is the gradiented colour of the sky - very nice).

Overall, its a really nice photo, especially the lighting on the bridge, and the reflections it makes.


----------



## rubber soul (Sep 14, 2010)

I'd like to have that view. See the chaos but not be a part of it _constantly_.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

The color scheme matches too perfectly with everything else, not one light truly stands out in this picture. It would be a great desktop background, however. As well as lovely to see in real life, if it were real.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Kinda hard to perceive a visually impressive world right now when all I see is this


----------



## MatchaBlizzard (Sep 20, 2011)

It’s like a memory that’s not my own. It’s borrowed. I feel the getting away from wherever the person who originally took the picture regularly lives. I think about what the water in the air feels like to breathe when standing at the bottom of one of the supports under the bridge. I wonder if it’s cool or warm outside. I think about all the restaurants and bars and hotels the litter the streets of light and it makes me think that if I had taken the picture, I would remember having been to one of those places. If I hadn’t been to one, then I would dream about how cool it would’ve been to have time to visit one and make memories. I love lights in the dark… probably more than I do day itself most times. The lights dance of the water and set the mood. I find myself very curious about the weather and smells and just the ambience of the place. I want to feel like I’m there. I want to remember being this place that I’ve never been to. I want to remember riding in a car over the bridge and walking down the city streets. I notice there are no stars to mirror the lights below. Our own man-made stars are so bright, that we can’t see the one God made above. I want to have an adventure there… or no, I want to have had an adventure there. I want it to be an amazing memory of the great times I had wandering around with friends there. I want to remember the spontaneity that led to crazy chance encounters. I want to walk the seaside thinking it’ll be great, only to realize it’s polluted, littered with trash and over-rated, so I can overlook that and think it’s great anyway… but then still decide after 10 minutes that returning to the street markets is better. I want to remember it forever, even though I know I will forget all but the cursory details until something (like this picture) suddenly jogs my memory and brings back a flood of memories. I like the idea of being able to show the picture to someone else and then explain how it doesn’t do justice to the real thing. I want to think I didn’t say “I want…” at the beginning of so many sentences. lol


----------



## MatchaBlizzard (Sep 20, 2011)

ArtificialTheory said:


> I wrote "in a paragraph or so" as a disclaimer. If you end up doing more work than you should for my humble sake, then that's your problem


There you go. A long rambling... uh "paragraph"-like thing from an INFP.
It's right up there. *nods head upward* Honest. Go look.
Enjoy.


----------



## Melfina (Feb 5, 2013)

MatchaBlizzard said:


> There you go. A long rambling... uh "paragraph"-like thing from an INFP.
> It's right up there. *nods head upward* Honest. Go look.
> Enjoy.


It's like seeing a unicorn become the banana king. :3


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

San Francisco - Golden Gate at Night from Marin Headlands

Source: Flickr

Uploaded by SpreadTheMagic, on February 14, 2013 in Sausalito, California, US, using a Canon EOS 5D Mark III.


----------

